# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  LG E975 مشكل لا يفتح الكاميرة بعد الفلاش

## djaafar2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
عندي LG E975 بعد تفليشة الى العربية اصبحت الكاميرة لا تعمل وتظهر الرسالى التالية 
try again after scanning media files
الرجاء المساعدة من لديه فكرة وشكرا مسبقا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*اعتزر للرد المتاخر هل جربت الكاميرا قبل التفليش ممكن المشكلة قديمه 
جرب تنزيل تطبيق كاميرا مثل تطبيق Camera for Android او Camera360 ان عمل فلديك مشكلة في الفلاشة جرب التفليش بفلاش اخر علي اعلي اندرويد وان لا فهي هاردوير*

----------


## السقاف

goooooooooooooooooooooood

----------

